# Kimbo Slice vs James Thompson, Paul Daley vs Josh Kocheck set for Bellator 158



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/4/18/11448814/rematches-kimbo-slice-vs-james-thompson-paul-daley-vs-josh-kocheck-bellator-158-london-mma



> fresh off Bellator MMA's first ever international card at Bellator 152 "Pitbull vs. Souza" at Pala Alpitour in Torino, Italy, the promotion has set its sights on a second overseas destination.
> 
> O2 Arena in London, England.
> 
> ...


Damn Bellator you suck right now! Bring back Rebney!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta agree with Coker this is certainly my most anticipated rematches that I can think of.

Thompson gave Kimbo a really hard fight back when Kimbo had a prime... (yeah, he actually had prime) Kimbo gassed while in mount, without moving against Dada, so ill take Thompson.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm with Liza. I preferred the way Rebny handled things. I like the Koscheck Vs Daley match, ONLY because I'm a big Daley fan, but in general the "big shows" Bellator puts on are fking shite. There will be ore promotion for a terrible event like this than there was for the one at the weekend.

I wish Bellator would forget all of this bollocks and focus on developing their fighters. Michael Chandler, Hector Lombard, Will Brooks, Eddie Alvarez etc. are the kind of people Bellator should have always focused on, top level fighters who have the potential to be the best in the world. Instead, they focus on padding entire cards with non-important fights and then putting on what are treated like "throwaway cards" when their legitimate guys like the Pitbull brothers are fighting.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Took PEDS?
Got Caught?
Worried about the Future?










No worries Kimbo, Bellator have got your back :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just another day in the Bellator world.....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh, these dumb match ups are just about the only time i even bother watching Bellator.


----------

